# Grows onto driftwood



## Betta1 (Jan 5, 2007)

What plant grows Onto driftwood? The guy at the store told me the stuff I have will but none of the advice he gave me was right


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Lots of stuff. Java fern, java moss, anubias, crypt, etc. What stuff do you have?


----------



## Betta1 (Jan 5, 2007)

this


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

That would be anacharis. I've never attached it or seen or heard of anyone else attaching it to anything. Not sure why you would want to?


----------



## Betta1 (Jan 5, 2007)

because I like the way it looks and want it to stay when I take the rubberbands off. So I should rearrange my plants before I get it fully stocked then


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Well its your tank, I suppose you can do whatever you want.


----------



## Betta1 (Jan 5, 2007)

i'm gonna have some unhappy fish


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Why? Fish don't care what's tied to driftwood.  What kind of fish?


----------



## Betta1 (Jan 5, 2007)

lol I meant cause of my hand in the tank, you know those guppies have to get their mirror time in. It's the 29g in my sig, got the male guppies some neon tetras and some cory's. Plan on getting 6 more neons 3 more cory's and 4-6 white skirt tetras. A small pleco some day if I can find the mini ones


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

That's quite a bit for a 29.


----------



## Betta1 (Jan 5, 2007)

It's close to the suggestions I got before, that is without the male guppies. I may move them out into the 10g. And 12 neons might be a bit high but they're so small

6+ neons
6 cory's
4-6 white skirt
1 shrimp

thats closer to what I originaly planned, I just needed to get the males out of my guppy tank


----------



## Sable (Nov 6, 2006)

More than 5 male guppies in a 10 gallon without females (2 females to each male) probably will not go over very well - and you can't fit the right ratio of males to females in a 10.

I'd hold off on getting any more fish until you get a bigger tank. The neons and white skirt tetras are small, but they need lots and lots of room: they're very active. Cories like a lot of room, too. The main issue here is not swimming room, it's bioload: There probably is not enough room for sufficient bacteria in that tank. On that note, any infection you get is likely to spread VERY fast. You may also have aggression issues. Finally, you may even have a problem with oxygen levels - there will not be enough oxygen (and other gases) dissolved in the water to keep all those fish properly oxygenated, etc.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Betta1, first off Anacharis will not attach to wood, its fairly hard to even get to root, in order to get it to, you need to cut off the brownish ends, chip most the leaves off the remaining ends and plant at least 3 inch deep into fertile substrate, normal gravel will not do. Not only that, its one of the favorite munchies of most fish, they will nibble on it all day long........ great stuff, I use it all the time. Specially if I'm going on vacation. 
Second... 6 more Neon's & 4 white skirts, would be great, But no more cories. Most people think Cories are scavengers and use them to "clean up"... wrong, they truly need live foods.. worms, live brine. 6 in a 29 is plenty. And forget the Plecostomus unless you can get a... as you say "mini" there are many kinds, and not hard to find.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

P.S. theres nothing wrong with keeping just male Guppies. I have a tank of nothing but. Plus most Guppy breeders keep males seperate from females, they gain size. In order to get them to full size, they keep them seperated so that their energy is used to grow, and not spawn.


----------



## Betta1 (Jan 5, 2007)

The reason I'm looking for more fish is I've got a 29g with fish I can barely see sitting on my couch, everything is practicaly fully grown, my cory's only grow to 1.5" as well as the neons. If I move just the males to my 10g shouldn't that be just fine? The white skirts are what I'm really looking forward to, something I can watch easily. Plus I'm not putting males and females together again, I've got far to many fry and pregnant females as it is in my 20L which brings up the earlier issues. Since I've spent all I've got I'll have to make due with what I've got, the 10g was supposed to be my QT tank but not now since I need the room it'll be a filled tank


----------



## Sue Gremlin (Jan 16, 2007)

If you want your anacharis to stay when you take off the rubber bands, why not put some weights on it?


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

That works for temporary, but its not long and you end up with floating pieces and a tank filled with lead.
I've found the best way to get Anacharis to actually root & grow is to use a shallow unglazed clay pot (or plastic container) use 1.5 inch of regular (no additives) garden soil mixed with flourite. Any deeper and you take a high chance of gas pockets building. Then layer regular aquarium gravel on top of that & slowly lower it into your tank and bury the container into your gravel. I recommend you plant the stems outside the tank, or you get one huge mess. Plus, do not vacuum down into the container, or you will end up with a bigger mess.


----------



## Sable (Nov 6, 2006)

Betta1 said:


> The reason I'm looking for more fish is I've got a 29g with fish I can barely see sitting on my couch, everything is practicaly fully grown, my cory's only grow to 1.5" as well as the neons. If I move just the males to my 10g shouldn't that be just fine?


First of all, if you don't like the size of your fish, you can return them to the LFS. Secondly, if you don't like that neons and cories are small, why are you getting more?

As far as the guppies go.... you can try. Males can be quite aggressive towards each other, though, and that's a rather cramped space. At the very least, you need to provide lots of hiding places.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I personally have never had a problem getting anacharis to root and grow like weeds by shoving an inch or so into the substrate. In gravel, sand, and Flourite, it grows at an insane pace for me. I think it depends more on the TDS in the water than anything else.


----------



## Sue Gremlin (Jan 16, 2007)

Yeah, I've had great luck with anacharis, too. But I lived on a riverbank for a while, and got them right from the river. The water in my tank had the same parameters as the river, so they were pretty happy there.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Anarchis will grow roots if left in the substrate long enough. Other similar plants like that mainly have roots growing out along the entire length of the plant with just a small clump of roots going into the substrate. Around here we have a ton of hornwort with small roots at the tips, middle etc. and will grow into a new plant if cut up.

Java moss will "attach". Mine just mainly grows around it and "hangs onto" it. Java moss also attaches but it takes a while, etc.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2007)

sue where did u live that you vould get tropical plants out of a river? maybe these arnt reallly tropic plants tho


----------

